# A success story



## skate (Nov 27, 2012)

cant just belive this cos it is more than my understanding and my knowledge
have been struglling with my marriage and my partner was filing for a divorce
i didnt want to leave me cos he such a caring and loving type but due to some circumstances beyond our power there was nothing we could do other than to separate

i was given an advise here on this forum to try a spell caster
i contacted this man on SENT TO DELIVER ALL and e mail address [email protected]

he made some prayers and that came an end to my problems
we are happily staying together now with joy and love

why thinking of divorce when you can still make it work?
talk to [email protected]

am ure he will help you


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

Obviously a spam message.....


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

LiamN, it seems to me you need a spell.


----------

